# Sowas wie "Java Insel" für C++?



## tuxedo (4. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

weiß jemand ob's sowas wie die Java-Insel auch für C++ gibt?
Programmiere Java jetzt schon ein paar Jährchen, wobei mir die Java-Insel recht hilfreich war. Nun hab ich mehr und mehr mit C++ zu tun und mir fehlt ein schickes Nachschlagewerk wie die Java-Insel. Das MSDN ist zwar "gewaltig", aber auch IMHO stark überladen für den Einsteiger. Ein einfaches und nicht zu stark aufgeblähtes Nachschlagewerk wäre toll...

Vorschläge und Hinweise sind willkommen ;-)

Gruß
Alex


----------



## MiDniGG (4. Apr 2008)

pff J A V A - Forum 

Das hier scheint mir nicht allzu schlecht zu sein ^^
http://www.mindviewinc.com/Books/

auf galileo gibts ja leider kein openbook zu c++


----------



## foobar (4. Apr 2008)

Ich finde die beiden Bücher super: http://www.amazon.de/CD-ROM-umfasse...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1207292507&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.de/umfassende-Han...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1207292507&sr=8-2


----------



## MiDniGG (4. Apr 2008)

Aber die kosten ja was...  ^^


----------



## tuxedo (4. Apr 2008)

MiDniGG hat gesagt.:
			
		

> pff J A V A - Forum



Ich dachte immer hier wäre man offen für alles...  ;-)

Die Jungs und Mädels in diversen C++ Foren waren bisher nichtmal halb so hilfreich wie die Leute in diesem Forum hier. Was will man also machen? Sich auf Monolge in C++-Foren versteifen und irgendwann verstört aufgeben, oder sich im Java-Forum umhören und hoffen dass der eine oder andere auch über den Tellerrand hinaus programmiert.

Danke mal soweit für die Links. Ich schaus mir an.

- Alex


----------



## MiDniGG (4. Apr 2008)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> MiDniGG hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



h3h3 OK. Hast mich überzeugt... Immer diese nicht-OOP leute :-D


----------



## maki (4. Apr 2008)

Problem mit C++ ist, dass es keine Sprache ist, sondern viele... mir haben Bücher über Standard C++ immer recht wenig geholfen, zumindest nie mein aktuelles Problem gelöst.

Welches C++ meinst du denn?


----------



## foobar (4. Apr 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Problem mit C++ ist, dass es keine Sprache ist, sondern viele... mir haben Bücher über Standard C++ immer recht wenig geholfen, zumindest nie mein aktuelles Problem gelöst.
> 
> Welches C++ meinst du denn?



lol das stimmt. Je nachdem welches Window Toolkit man verwendet hat man das Gefühl in einer anderen Sprache zu entwickeln. Jedes Toolkit bringt dann seine eigene Stringklasse mit, hat andere Konventionen was die schreibweise angeht usw. 
Die Bezeichnung C++ ist auch nicht besonder treffend:
C = Highlevel Assembler
C++ = Advanced Highlevel Assembler

 :lol:


----------



## tuxedo (4. Apr 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Welches C++ meinst du denn?



Wenn ich das nur wüsste ;-) Hatte zwar im Studium ein wenig C/C++ gehabt, aber das waren mehr die Basics. Okay, ein wenig MFC haben wir auch gemacht. Aber das war's dann auch schon.

Vielleicht ist das auch der Grund warum ich Java viel lieber als C++ mag ;-) Da hab ich wenigstens meine Standard-API wo ich nachschlagen kann.

Aber um deiner Frage einigermaßen gerecht zu werden:

Ich bastle ein ActiveX Control auf Basis von ATL. Konkret hatte ich eben das Problem dass ich keinen Plan hatte wie ich da drin einen Thread erstelle und starte. 

Mit nackigen C hatte ich das schonmal gemacht. Aber da hatte ich auch noch keine Klassenmethoden etc. Es verwirrt mich auch noch wann ich ein & und wann ein * verwenden muss. Und wann ich's weglassen kann.... Egal ...
Habs jetzt mit viel googeln hinbekommen... Naja, wie so vieles anderes auch. Man muss nur lang genug suchen und Durchhaltevermögen haben. Dann findet man's auch (meistens zumindest).

- Alex


----------

